# Macaws



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, i know this is a very quiet section but does anybody keep Macaw's? Did you jump straight in or cut your teeth on another species so to speak? Would love to hear some stories, as looking at getting a Blue and Gold in the long run! Many thanks!


----------



## myhopper (Dec 30, 2012)

Big out of date, but I have macaws, no real reason not to just jump straight in, some might say other birds need less attention but they all need as much as you can give them, assuming you're thinking of getting a hand reared one, different scenario with me as I keep breeder birds so not a lot of interaction with mine, albeit they are higher end than blie and golds but they keep the same


----------



## 1st gecko (Nov 2, 2015)

I have had pet blue and gold for 10 years it's like having a child with split personality disorder he is 19 so was already set in his ways and there is no way he will ever reform i have tried for the last 10 years I would think long and hard before committing to such a demanding pet yea baby hand reared macaws are so appealing as most are silly tame but with sexual maturity comes tantrums and jealousy and they will almost certainly only take to one person in the long run good luck


----------

